# Baby Pics VS Adult?



## Minion (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi! Im new here, and I have a 9 week old baby named Minion. He was found by my sister off craigslist, and when she went to check him out, she was horrified. They had taken him away from his mother at only 3 weeks, and made him eat the gravy scrapped off of adult wet dog food, the mother was caged in the back. Long story short, my sister immediately took him, and brought him to me, and never saw the mother or the father. Im trying to guess what Minion will look like grown up, since I have no parental comparison. It doesnt really matter, Im just super curious. Lol. Hes an apple head, but I cant figure out what his body type or coloring will be, because Im not sure how much their bodies change as they grow, and cant find any info on it on google. I actually know two apple headed chihuahuas, and one has a very lean, Taco Bell Dog body, and the other looks like a bull dog with a Chi head. So I was wondering if any of you had pictures of your Chis when they were babies, vs currently, so I can get an idea of how baby Chis grow! Plus, FUN! Baby pics!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thats absolutely disgusting treatment of the poor baby!! Its so hard as pups learn sooo much from their mums in the first 9 weeks! Glad he's now got a loving owner  love your idea of puppy pics vs adult! I get my pup in a week and cant wait to see how he grows! Its all part of the fun


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh how horrible!!  Thank goodness you and your sister have rescued him from that terrible situation! I don't have any baby pictures of our 2 chis, since we adopted both from local shelters when they were approx. 2-3 years old, but I think this is a neat idea for a thread. I can't wait to see all of the adorable photos!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I love the idea of this thread and can't wait to see all the photos. I don't have any baby pics of Tessa since she is a rescue that I got when she was 6 years old, but I bet she was adorable!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

How horrible. What were these people thinking taking this poor pup away from his mother so young. Good to hear he's in good hands now. 

My little Lilo is only 4 months old so I'm also curious to know what she will look like grown up. She has a similar shape to her mum, but her coat is a different colour so I'm not sure how it'll turn out. I do have pictures of my first chi who passed away recently though.

4 months old Coco

















My little baby on her first birthday









At 1 year and 2 months


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

omg so horrible, Did anyone report these people to the authorities or ASPCA? Thank God you took him. 

I'm sure I have a few baby pics, let me dig them up, I did post a few on the thread call partners and chi's earlier, mine are the one's with the tattooed freak for a husband ,lol


----------



## Minion (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanx guys, I can't wait to see some pics! Here is one I did of Minn, now, obviously he's not grown, he's only 9 weeks old, but this is him at 3 weeks, the first day I got him actually, to now.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm not sure on his age - but here are a couple of puppy pics of Bandit:




And as an adult - these are recent, so not quite 2 yrs old:


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

View attachment 27242


View attachment 27250


View attachment 27258


View attachment 27266


View attachment 27274


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

first pic, boys are about 3 months, 2nd pic Mia 5 months, the 2 pics from the breeder before I got them approx. 6 weeks (maybe younger) last pic - boys 9 weeks and Mia 8 months or so


----------



## Dawit (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh wow that's horrible. My own Foxxy went through something like that too before we took her in. She almost died, had heart worms, a failed kidney and all that nastiness.

About 2 years later, she's healthy and very happy as part of our family!


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Here's George... His coloring hasn't changed so much as it's moved and stretched. 
View attachment 27338

View attachment 27354

View attachment 27362

View attachment 27370





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Sort, I could only upload a few at a time. Here's a couple more recent, and one from today. 
View attachment 27378

View attachment 27386

View attachment 27394



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Bentley 16 weeks


Now - 5 years


Ollie & Saffie (Middle and Right of Pic) - 9 Weeks


Now - 20 months


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Welcome! 
This is Chloe at 10 weeks and 18 months.












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! 

I'm sorry your little one had such a rough start, that is really sad, but thankfully he's safe & sound with you.




Not sure if this will help you, but here is my Chanel...


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

Pics of Chanel are always adorable. It's neat to see this thread - how the dogs change and yet still look so much the same.

I look at Bandit's puppy pictures, and I see Bandit just smaller.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bandit said:


> Pics of Chanel are always adorable. It's neat to see this thread - how the dogs change and yet still look so much the same.
> 
> I look at Bandit's puppy pictures, and I see Bandit just smaller.




Thank you so much. Your boy is quite the hunk! I love Bandit's coat color.

So many cute pups in this thread. :love2:


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

He is so tiny. Watch for hypoglycemia. My little girl Cookie was only 4 else old when we got her. If your pup starts having any balance problems give him some carp syrup or pancake syrup that will bring his blood sugar up. We almost lost cookie but with special food we still have her. She is seven now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

That's caro syrup.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

Minn is VERY VERY cute!!! =) If your speaking of the lean body type vs the more husky body type....I would say you have to wait until around 5mos to see which he will most likely be. That's my guess and has been my experience.


----------

